# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Reality show ne Kosove "Shtëpia"

## Val9

Shtëpia është gati
Për disa muaj në Kosovë fillon realit show i parë i quajtur “Shtëpia”. 17 banorë nga shumë vise të Kosovës në garë për të zënë 12 vende brenda një shtëpie. Një projekt që përcjell sfidat, të mira dhe të këqijat që i shfaqin banorët brenda qëndrimit 91 ditor brenda shtëpisë. Nga 15 korriku pritet të fillojë aplikimi për të qenë pjesë e shtëpisë. 

Nga Milot Hasimja  më 02.07.2009 në ora 11:17
Një drenicas, një gjakovar, një llapjan, një pejan... dhe 13 persona të tjerë nga territore të ndryshme të Kosovës. 

Imagjinoni të gjithë bashkë në një vend dhe çfarë hallakame do të bëhej. 

Por kjo gjë do të ndodhë shumë shpejtë, pasi këta persona nga këto territore do të jenë pjesë e një realit show që për herë të parë pritet të fillojë në Kosovë. 

Ky projekt që quhet “Shtëpia”, e që pritet të realizohet nga “K- studio”, do t’i mbledhë gjithë këta persona në një vend. 

Së pari do të mblidhen 17 persona, ndërsa 12 prej tyre do ta kenë mundësinë që të hynë brenda shtëpisë. 

Nga kjo shtëpi, për banorët do të fillojë një aventurë dhe eksperience e re duke i futur ata në dhjeta sfida që kurrë më parë as si kanë provuar, por as imagjinuar. 
“Ne si K- studio kemi bërë idenë e një realit show që është i përshtatshëm për regjionin që jetojmë”, tregon Fisnik Vejsa.

Sa i përket përzgjedhjes së banorëve të shtëpisë ajo do të mbahet në gjithë Kosovën. 
“Konkursi për aplikim do të jetë prej 15 korrik e deri 15 shtatorë”, shpjegon Vejsa. 
Projekti pritet të zgjasë 91 ditë dhe pritet të fillojë në fillimin e muajit nëntor. 

E gjithë aventura nis në një hapësirë prej 1400 metra katrorë ku 1000 metra do të jenë në dispozicion për banorët e vendosur në shtëpi dhe një oborr. 

Shtëpia ku do të jenë të vendosur banorët është ndërtuar nga fillimi ndërsa ajo gjendet jashtë Prishtinës. 

“400 metra do të jenë për regjinë që do të jetë e vendosur afër shtëpisë”, tha Vejsa për Express. 

Banorët do ta kenë një detyrë, që duhet ta realizojnë brenda kohës sa janë aty ndërsa Vejsa nuk ka dashur të zbulojë më shumë detaje nga shtëpia. 

Përveç detyrës gjenerale, banorët janë të obliguar që t’i realizojnë edhe detyrat javore duke e bërë lojën shumë më interesante. 

“Janë rreth 13 ide shumë interesante sidomos ideja finale do të jetë shumë interesante”, tha Vejsa. 

Banorët e shtëpisë nuk do të mund t’i ikin as edhe për një fije floku pasi ata do të jetë përcjellë nga më shumë se 20 kamera. 

Ndërsa ju që jeni në anë tjetër të kamerës do të jeni ata të cilët do të kënaqeni me atë që ofrojnë banorët dhe vetë shtëpia. 

I gjithë transmetimi do të bëhet gjatë 24 orëve ndërsa sipas Vejsës është arritur marrëveshja me radiotelevizionin 21. 

Por të dalim edhe pak te ajo që është më interesantja. Sa para do t’i marrë banori fitues? 
Banori fitues do të ketë një shpërblimi goxha të majmë që kap shumën prej 24 mijë eurove. Por sipas Vejsës kjo shumë ka mundësi të rritet për shkak të interesimit që kanë treguar sponsorët. 

I gjithë projekti për realizmin e edicionit të parë do të kushtojë më shumë se 300 mijë euro.

Burimi: GazetaExpress

----------


## Jack Watson

Qeka kopje e Big Brotherit lol.

----------


## Val9

> Qeka kopje e Big Brotherit lol.


Po valla, spo kan pare per me ble licencen e BigBrother-it...

----------


## B.C.B

ky emision osht mu bo hor,me kallxu qe kerka hiq sjena.

----------


## drague

se mos fusin naj ZHADE aty mrena ,se nuk hyni ne EU :Mos:

----------


## Nete

Edhe ne Kosov nje spektakel i till aa, ua qenka lajm i mir more ,u realizoft pra sa me shpejt.

----------


## flag

Ky qenka i formatit  "Big Brother"- Vellai i Madh dhe nese nuk e kan lejen nga kompania Endemol sikur qe e ka Big Brother Albania e krejt shtetet tjera, atehere nuk e dij si do te funksionoj.  Keta mund te fillojn por shume shpejt do te perballen me gjygjin per kopje te pa autorizuar.  Nuk mundesh te krijosh apo kopjosh nje program e me u arsyetuar se ka emer tjeter programi. Emroje si te duash por nga kjo informate ketu po shihet se do te jete si Big Brother.
Sidoqoftë i uroj fat kompanisë ne fjalë qe do te krijon kete show por kam frikën se Endemol nuk do te lë rehat per kete kopjim.

me nderime
Flag

----------


## extreme

ahahahahahn HAJ MOZA MA KEQ i thoojm na knej ksaj pune cncncn

----------


## beka_mime

valla ishalla ska najfar dolloveri se mir eshte me ba ksi realliti show

----------


## FierAkja143

Fillimisht cfare domethen REALIT? 

Sedyti......shtepia? loooooooool 

O zot ca origjinaliteti..dua te di kush e ka propozuar kte ide.

----------


## master2006

Tek ne qdo shtepi eshte BigBrother nveti lol, ska pun, ska uj, ska drita, ska shkolle, u knaqem veq brenda po rrine popullata  :uahaha: 


Gjithsesi jam kunder nje emisioni te tille, eshte degjenerues dhe aspak kulturor  :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:

----------


## Alienated

> Shtëpia është gati
> Për disa muaj në Kosovë fillon realit show i parë i quajtur “Shtëpia”. 
> Përveç detyrës gjenerale, banorët janë të obliguar që t’i realizojnë edhe detyrat javore duke e bërë lojën *shumë më interesante.* 
> 
> “Janë rreth 13 ide *shumë interesante* sidomos ideja finale do të jetë *shumë interesante*”, tha Vejsa. 
> ***


Me kete emer qe i kane vene me duket si ndonje film horror.
Sic duket do jete shume interesante, sepse gazeta dhe realizatoret e ketij Reality Show (alla-BB) thone qe ajo do jete shume interesante.

Tani nje pyetje pak idiote - meqe do shfaqet ne rtv21 (me siguri do jete dhe ne satelit), a do kete ndonje lloj perkthimi me titra ne gjuhen shqipe?! Une mezi e kuptoj ate gjuhen qe flasin shqiptaret e Kosoves - prandaj mendoj qe do ishte *shume interesante* sikur t'i benin dhe nje perkthim ne shqipen letrare.

----------


## valdetshala

> ahahahahahn HAJ MOZA MA KEQ i thoojm na knej ksaj pune cncncn



hahahhaha plotesisht pajtohem,

----------


## km92

Kjo shtepia do te mbushet full me "Besarta & Mimoza"   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ggoni

> Me kete emer qe i kane vene me duket si ndonje film horror.
> Sic duket do jete shume interesante, sepse gazeta dhe realizatoret e ketij Reality Show (alla-BB) thone qe ajo do jete shume interesante.
> 
> Tani nje pyetje pak idiote - meqe do shfaqet ne rtv21 (me siguri do jete dhe ne satelit), a do kete ndonje lloj perkthimi me titra ne gjuhen shqipe?! Une mezi e kuptoj ate gjuhen qe flasin shqiptaret e Kosoves - prandaj mendoj qe do ishte *shume interesante* sikur t'i benin dhe nje perkthim ne shqipen letrare.



Pas 91 dite do ta kuptosh edhe ti " gjuhen e Shqiptareve te Kosoves". Do te befasohesh (jo surprizohesh) 100%

----------


## B.C.B

> Me kete emer qe i kane vene me duket si ndonje film horror.
> Sic duket do jete shume interesante, sepse gazeta dhe realizatoret e ketij Reality Show (alla-BB) thone qe ajo do jete shume interesante.
> 
> Tani nje pyetje pak idiote - meqe do shfaqet ne rtv21 (me siguri do jete dhe ne satelit), a do kete ndonje lloj perkthimi me titra ne gjuhen shqipe?! Une mezi e kuptoj ate gjuhen qe flasin shqiptaret e Kosoves - prandaj mendoj qe do ishte *shume interesante* sikur t'i benin dhe nje perkthim ne shqipen letrare.


Jo nuk do te kete perkthim fare,kshtu qe mos e shiko sepse nuk eshte emision per ty.Me mire shiko ti ndonje emision grek.
me t`mira.

----------


## olisa

o hajde  perhajr

----------


## Nete

Athua ,ndjekim storien ne vazhdim.....

----------


## Jozefina84

> Kjo shtepia do te mbushet full me "Besarta & Mimoza"


Palidhje ma merr mendja qe ka me qen ,por te shohim  cka do te ndodhe.

----------


## RockStar

Seshte asgje kjo , kane qene edhe ne shqiperi disa keso Reality Show "Kafazi i Arte" dhe me duket kjo "Shtepia" eshte e njejt me ate ... 
Me qesh me lot ... me keto gjera !

----------

